# Would you date Zezima?



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Zezima is this attractive young man:


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

No, but I would spam trade until he opens trade screen then sit there until he gives me stuff.

I'm just cool like that


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that a blouse? I don't think light blue is really his color.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

isnt there a user her named zezima?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

No. Relationships=xp waste


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Only if he gave me some phats.


----------



## Zezima (Mar 26, 2013)

sure


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

YEAH!!! I'd have to marry him and all the Jagex mods would come would be EPIC.
(That actully happened for those that dont know lol) He had a girlfriend irl and she played RuneScape aswell and they got married in a POH (player owned house) and all their friends and Jagex mods came was pretty awsome lol ^_^


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd date the hell out of Elf Mage.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

So the whole "Zezima is actually a girl" thing was a myth?

I'VE BEEN LAMPOONED AGAIN.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

That's Tonia Beard-Face and I'd date her if she cooked Milo noodles with sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Zezima was like a god! I was one of those noobs who completely worshiped him back in the day. ;-;


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No thanks


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i would follow him.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Zezima was like a god! I was one of those noobs who completely worshiped him back in the day. ;-;


I actually met Zezima once in Lumbridge back in the day.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I stopped The Old Nite once the day I got members, I forget where it was, it was that woodcutting/fishing town. 

God, must have been 10 years ago now. I even had a screenie, but that's been gone several computers ago.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Says something about the wilderness*


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Runescape?
*NO*


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

no. but I actually saw Zezima quite a few times inworld. this girl on my friend's list would like stalk him and tell me what world and city he was in. llolollol. those were the days..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> *Says something about the wilderness*


*Is way more interested in the wilderness than Zezima*.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Disarray said:


> I stopped The Old Nite once the day I got members, I forget where it was, it was that woodcutting/fishing town.
> 
> God, must have been 10 years ago now. I even had a screenie, but that's been gone several computers ago.


The old nite died about 4 or 5 years ago or something, (he was old)
His login details were leaked all over the internet lol. His account was locked along time ago but heres his password (Still works but u cant get on cus its locked)

The old nite
94cm442modrak96


----------

